# Puppy pulling on the way home?



## Niya (Nov 7, 2011)

:help:
Hello people, I have a 4 month old female german shepherd and she's very smart but just needs some training. Whenever I walk her she's always right next to me and keeps looking at me to "check in" which I heard takes a while for people to get their puppies do it. She's a natural but my main concern is whenever we are on our way home like today, we were half way home, she got excited and started pulling. I always stop whenever she pulls till she sits and look at me and then I start walking again but she still keeps doing it. Should I keep doing what I'm doing? Will it get better in time once she knows that she can't pull? Or are there any tips that I can do? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My puppy used to do that too, just like a horse on the way back to the barn, can't wait. lol.

I realized that I was too predicatble and started to shake things up in my walk. Go the other way, go part way home, then turn around, do a little bit of fun things at that point. Continue to encourage loose leash walking.

Now what I notice is at a certain point I get an excellent heel out of her without asking and it is always on the way home. Hey I take that one.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

The checking in is due to her age. At 4 months old its a normal thing to not want to be away from you. It's small and still a little scared so she should be looking back for where you are since you are the one that will protect her in case of anything. Wait a few months and see if she will check in then, that's when it gets difficult.

As for the pulling, dont' just stop, turn right around and walk the other way. If she pulls in the other direction, turn around again, and just keep doing the 180s until she is next to you or not pulling anymore. With some dogs they get it right away, others it takes a very long time. I had a fearless explorer, it took me months for him to figure out not to pull.


----------



## brandeeno (Jan 3, 2012)

my 10 week old is doing the same (pulls when we are headed back home). we live in NYC, so the directions we can head are pretty limited (it is a grid). she knows exactly when the direction is headed home. 

we are using NILIF, to ensure she knows we control everything, and this works well for entering doorways, food, getting out of her crate, etc... she knows to sit, and does on her own will 70% of the time (the rest we have to ask her to do so).

i have tried the stop each time she pulls, wait for her to release tension, then walk again and repeat. i tried this for 20 minutes, no luck. I also tried the reverse direction each time she pulls... essentially, she goes to immidiet pulling as soon as one step is taken, so i am not sure if a lesson is being learned. i tried the reversing thing for 20 min. as well.

ideas, thoughts, comments?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

martemchik said:


> The checking in is due to her age. At 4 months old its a normal thing to not want to be away from you. It's small and still a little scared so she should be looking back for where you are since you are the one that will protect her in case of anything. Wait a few months and see if she will check in then, that's when it gets difficult.
> 
> As for the pulling, dont' just stop, turn right around and walk the other way. If she pulls in the other direction, turn around again, and just keep doing the 180s until she is next to you or not pulling anymore. With some dogs they get it right away, others it takes a very long time. I had a fearless explorer, it took me months for him to figure out not to pull.


Tried the turning around thing and just got dizzy. My dog seemed to sense when we were halfway and would go from lagging behind to pulling. She still does, although the pulling is not intense, just a little pressure on the leash. She is not a big fan of walks and doesn't get into them until she thinks we are heading home.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Winter is 13 weeks old and does exactly the same. There are only 2 ways we can come home and she recognises both from half a mile away. I have tried the 180 degree thing, but it's almost impossible on narrow pavements next to busy traffic with lots of people around.

I bought a no pull harness which works great most of the time. Nothing so far can stop her dragging me home though. I'm not worrying yet, she's timid and still a little nervous when outside. Funnily enough the whole family came out today, and she only pulled a little bit on the way home, and that was when we were almost home. She was much more confident walking around with all of us too.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> Tried the turning around thing and just got dizzy. My dog seemed to sense when we were halfway and would go from lagging behind to pulling. She still does, although the pulling is not intense, just a little pressure on the leash. She is not a big fan of walks and doesn't get into them until she thinks we are heading home.


That is the same with Winter, I have to practically drag her on our walk until she recognises we are heading home and then she seems to really enjoy it lol.


----------



## brandeeno (Jan 3, 2012)

So this seems pretty common, phew! Now the question I have for GSD owners who experinced the same with their puppies but as they grew up stopped pulling... 

1. What did you do to fix it?
2. When did the puppy stop the pulling?

I would appricate answers from those who experinced the same puppy pulling home, and now does not experince pulling.


----------



## brandeeno (Jan 3, 2012)

Update: A lot has changed in the past two days. I am not clear of the exact reason. 

First - I tried the whole stop moving each time she pulls and at another time tried the reversing directions thing. This did not work one bit (or did it? (later))

Second - I've started to make our puppy walk briskly. It takes some time and resistance, but after walking about 3 city blocks she becomes very receptive to the brisk walk and suddenly turns into an angle walking by my side. About every 30 seconds or so, I give her a corrective pull back for when she starts to get ahead of me and I say "heal" and she responds very well, and pulls back. She consistatly tries to pull ahead though every 30 seconds... hoepfully this will become easier later.

I feel like we are getting the hang of preventing her from pulling when going home based on the above... now I wish I was able to get her moving for the first few blocks. She does not like going more than 25 feet from the apartment door entrance. It takes about 1-2 dozen pulls and encourging snapping of fingers to get her to move. Tips?


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

So funny to read this. That's our Walter exactly! Walt is 4.5 months old now and he HATED leaving the house for walks. He'd go about 25 feet and stop, turn back longingly and just sit. Little by little he's gotten braver, but still a bit timid about leaving home. The pulling...and pulling HARD on the way home was getting worse and worse....and believe me, he's getting quite strong. I have given him snap corrections but I immediately praise him as he falls into line and walks without a tug. I say "back" when he hints at getting ahead. Then I start praising him and he looks at me and BAM....reward. We go through a lot of food rewards on each walk now, and he's really listening! When we hit a nice stretch of no-pull walking, I reward him promptly. When we get close to home and he starts to get excited, I try to think one step ahead and start telling him "watch me". He gets busy looking up at me for a reward, and I make him walk about 20 seconds before finally giving in and rewarding him with the treat and a good petting. The result is, MUCH less pulling and a much more enjoyable walk for each of us. Also, as we hit the edge of our property or even just a little ways away, I give him the "Free Dog" command where I allow him to do what HE wants to do. Another reward for doing so well on the walk.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine is the complete opposite when it comes to walks...she loves them but when my son takes her out and takes the leash off and tells her to go home..she goes to the door and sits waiting to come in Mine doesn't pull but she walks so close that I trip over her...I need her to give me more space. Now the car is a different story...I have to pick her up and put her in..she's fine after that


----------



## Niya (Nov 7, 2011)

Get a pinch collar, problem solved. LOL


----------

